# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  gdje kupiti vuneni jersey?!

## ovca_i_janjad

od čiste, potpuno čiste vune

u hrvatskoj ili online

u rijeci sam našla jedan ljubičasti, ali ga nema više. i brdo mješavina tipa 30% sintetike, ali to nije to 

za zaštitne gaćice i još neke sitnice




zna li netko?

----------


## marta

Nisam nikad vidjela 100% vuneni jersey. Samo stofove.

----------


## vještičica

Kupiš second hand vunenu majicu/džemper/whatever, i iskrojiš šta ti treba.  :Grin: 
Bar ja tako radim, u našim prodavnicama "vuneni žersej" je često vrlo malo vunen, a deklaraciju uz materijal redovno nemaju. Svaka vunena vesta IMA deklaraciju  :Wink:

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

*marta,* ima na verybaby.com, ali bih voljela čuti iskustva. i kupila sam svojevremeno u rijeci, baš je bila čista vuna /zaštitne bi i nakon mjesec dana mirisale, dok one i malo sintetizirane smrde nakon najviše 10 dana/, ali ga više nisu dobili

*vještičice*, ma i ja se snalazim s majicama, ali sad mi treba dosta veći komad, nema tolike majice. a i raskasapila sam sve što smo imali

----------


## marta

Probaj ovo sto ti vjesticica savjetuje, priupitaj u second hand ducanima.

----------

